# Leopard et $PATH



## mommsse (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Aprés plusieurs recherche sur Leopard je ne trouve pas le fichier "~/.profile" ou "~/.bash_profile", je souhaite le modifier mais il n'existe apparement plus ...

Comment se modifie le $PATH sous Leopard, ou se trouve t-il ? :mouais: 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## maousse (2 Février 2008)

Si ~/.bash_profile n'existe pas, crée-le. C'est aussi simple que ça. N'oublie pas de relancer une session shell une fois que tu as indiqué ce que tu veux comme configuration.


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2008)

```
>$ echo $PATH
```


```
>$ env
```

c'est un term emulator APE, a part quelques petouilles c'est la meme que sous n'importe quel nix
tu dois creer ton profile


```
# .profile, 2007/12/04 13:22:12 mmw Exp $

export LC_ALL=C
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/opt/bin:/usr/opt/gdc/bin:/usr/opt/mysql/bin
export MANPATH=$MANPATH:/usr/opt/share/man:/usr/opt/gdc/share/man:/usr/opt/mysql/man

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib:/usr/opt/lib:/usr/local/lib
export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
export BUILDDIR=/tmp/build

alias mail='open -a Mail'
alias safari='open -a Safari'
alias firefox='open -a Firefox'
alias skype='open -a Skype'
alias ichat='open -a iChat'
alias xcode='open -a Xcode'
alias textwrangler='open -a TextWrangler'
alias svnx='open -a svnX'
alias gmail='open -a Firefox http://gmail.com'
alias list='ls -laG'
alias finder_quit='osascript -e "tell app \"Finder\" to quit"'
alias finder_start='osascript -e "tell app \"Finder\" to launch"'
alias finder_restart='finder_quit && finder_start'
alias macos_logout='osascript -e "tell app \"System Events\" to log out"'
alias macos_restart='osascript -e "tell app \"System Events\" to restart"'
alias macos_shutdown='osascript -e "tell app \"System Events\" to shut down"'

# EOF
```


----------

